# Living cost on salary of 25K HKD per month?



## curious15

Hi,

I am relocating to Hong kong on job offer of 25k HKD per month.
Just want to ask if it is possible to survive on this as cost of living seems too high in HK.

I am also planning to call my husband on dependent visa after some time. How easy it would be for us to bear the cost of two.
is there any chances for him to get the job easily being and IT professional (speaks only english)

thanks
Shelly


----------



## HKG3

curious15 said:


> Hi,
> 
> I am relocating to Hong kong on job offer of 25k HKD per month.
> Just want to ask if it is possible to survive on this as cost of living seems too high in HK.
> 
> I am also planning to call my husband on dependent visa after some time. How easy it would be for us to bear the cost of two.
> is there any chances for him to get the job easily being and IT professional (speaks only english)
> 
> thanks
> Shelly


Does your job in Hong Kong offers any housing benefits? Housing cost is very high in Hong Kong.

Another point - If you are still in India, you may wish to visit the local HSBC or Standard Charted Bank to see whether either of them can open a Hong Kong bank account for you before you make your way to Hong Kong.


----------



## curious15

HKG3 said:


> Does your job in Hong Kong offers any housing benefits? Housing cost is very high in Hong Kong.
> 
> Another point - If you are still in India, you may wish to visit the local HSBC or Standard Charted Bank to see whether either of them can open a Hong Kong bank account for you before you make your way to Hong Kong.


Thanks for the response.

The housing cost is already included in 25K. I just want to know if 25K is enough to survive for couple in HK or not?

What is the chances for my husband to get the job as well being an IT professional (Temporary, contract....)

thanks
Shelly


----------



## siobhanwf

If you have to pay rent out of 25k you will need to search property sites and see what you can get for your money. As OP pointed out rents are HIGH

A reliable site for comparison. Http://www.squarefoot.com.hk/mobile-rent/


----------



## HKG3

curious15 said:


> The housing cost is already included in 25K. I just want to know if 25K is enough to survive for couple in HK or not?


HK$25k per month for a couple can be difficult. You will be expected to pay at lease HK$10k per month for a reasonable flat. Only local people get low cost public housing. 

Every worker in Hong Kong also need to pay 5% of their wages toward their own pension (MPF). Please see link below - 

Contributions

Unlike the UK where income tax is taken away at source, in Hong Kong, you will be paid your gross wages and at the end of the financial year, you will need to pay the tax man.


----------



## dorzzs

Yes. HKD$25k per month for a couple is kind of barely enough.

the rate of rent depends on the location. On the Hong Kong island side where most of the expats live, the rent there is very high. Share flats will be more affordable.

You can take a look at this Facebook page for ///// url removed ////

A lot of renting houses and looking for flatmates stuff


----------



## sxmhousewife

It depends on where do you rent your flat and how far from your working place. As the local traveling cost is also high in HK. You also need to pay deposit and security and even the agency commission when you start to rent the flat, which could be totally 3 months to 5 months of the rent. After paying the rent, eg. $10,000 (a small flat) and utilities for $1000 and your daily traveling. It's really tight for two persons living in HK in an OK situation. Don't even think that you still have some surplus money for other entertainment such as dining out. Make sure you know the expenses and calculation before your relocation. Otherwise, it's very tough and could be nervous. Only speaking English is NOT easy to find a job in HK at all. HK is HKSAR and a city of China, people speak Chinese. Good luck.


----------



## anniewong

25k will be tough, and probably not possible on HK Island if you want to save any of your income. Suggest living in New Territories or TST, there are a few Indian communities spread out - some in Tai Po, Ho Man Tin. Tung Chung is also popular for lower rents and has a big Indian community. Rents in these districts are much cheaper, and you can get to Central in around 30-45 minutes depending on where you stay.

Public transport in HK is luckily very cheap and efficient. Tax is also very low. But with $25k you have to take care.


----------



## Netvigator.ECR

You may still rent some pretty apartments at reasonable price(around HKD10,000/month). The remaining HKD15,000 can definitely help you lead a decent life for two in HK.


----------



## quasi

i lived on 15,000 before it wasnt that hard


----------



## alyyk123

Ask your agency to help you find an apartment. Many agencies help out with this, and sometimes you can get discounts through your agency


----------



## itstoohothere

Housing is the biggest issue, at least 10k to have a decent place. But if you aren't lavish spenders 15k can definitely do the trick


----------



## grvqw

rent is very high in hong kong, 
even in some area far the city center still quiet expensive


----------



## romain1818

10 k minimum to rent a flat...well, a studio!


----------

